# Fox Valley Leather Co.



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

So whats the deal with Fox Valley Leather? my Dad took a deer for the first time in a few years, so we've haven't taken care of all the many things that come with taking one.
We went to have him processed, asked them about getting the hide tanned, and found out the news. what the heck happened? there's no way its a financial reason they were about the only place you could get your hides taken care of.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

They did a great job on my wife's hide 2 yrs ago, but that was just as they were closing the doors. I wish there were other places to take hides.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Done, gone, and been there... :?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What do you mean by this?


natureboy said:


> there's no way its a financial reason they were about the only place you could get your hides taken care of.


I would guess that it very much was a financial reason or a few hundred thousand financial reasons. Little specialty shops like that are just being shut down by the dozens lately.


----------



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

So who else is there, in Utah that does tanning?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

My understanding was that it wasn't a financial reason at all. From what I hear, the city of N. Salt Lake didn't want them around any more because they were bothered by the smell. They are big back east so I don't think it was financial. I am ticked off about it as well because they did a great job and their prices rocked!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> My understanding was that it wasn't a financial reason at all. From what I hear, the city of N. Salt Lake didn't want them around any more because they were bothered by the smell. They are big back east so I don't think it was financial. I am ticked off about it as well.


 Really?! I live very close to NSL and that really surprises me since NSL is known for having some of the worst air around due to the obvious refineries in addition to the asphalt plant, of course, their location was really close to a residential area. I am very surprised that they would not just relocate. Didn't they actually shut down completely or just stop the tanning? I would be interested in having a hide tanned myself.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

For a while there they would let you take your hides in and they would ship them to their places back east but they have completely shut it down now. I used to work just down the street from them and the rumor that I heard was that N.S.L. chased them out....but you pose a good question about them relocating. I would have thought they would relocate to if that was the case.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish Fox Valley would come back. They smelled 10 times better than whatever it is we have stinking right now. 10 years from now there won't be anybody west of Bountiful that hasn't mutated into some monstrous creature from all the crap in the air.


----------

